
Twitter Appears to Censor Wikileaks-Related Trends - fiaz
http://www.osnews.com/story/24100/Twitter_Appears_to_Censor_Wikileaks-Related_Trends?jkhyh=g
======
jacquesm
The answers from the twitter guy are here, I'd say this has been solidly
debunked:

[http://studentactivism.net/2010/12/05/wikileaks-
twitter-3/#c...](http://studentactivism.net/2010/12/05/wikileaks-
twitter-3/#comment-11633)

Scan for 'Josh Elman' (twitter) and 'Angus Johnston' the guy that originally
raised the issue.

~~~
ggordan
I have no idea how the Twitter algorithm works, but looking at two current
trending topics and wikileaks, it doesn't look right.

<http://www.trendistic.com/naughtie/wikileaks/thingsimiss>

~~~
gyardley
I've seen a lot of people pointing at 'trending tools' lately but no one
questioning whether the tools themselves are valid. What's Trendistic? Where
does it get its data? It seems unlikely that it's got a firehose
subscription...

------
middayc
more analysis here: [http://bubbloy.wordpress.com/2010/12/05/twitter-is-
censoring...](http://bubbloy.wordpress.com/2010/12/05/twitter-is-censoring-
the-discussion-of-wikileaks/)

the "manual" test: [http://swizec.com/blog/twitter-censoring-the-wikileaks-
debat...](http://swizec.com/blog/twitter-censoring-the-wikileaks-
debate/swizec/1519)

------
ck2
It looks very much like something is "smacking it down".

[http://studentactivism.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/sundays-1...](http://studentactivism.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/sundays-180.jpg)

Either an algorithm or human trigger.

Are we reaching the point where the only "honest" sites are offshore and away
from political influence?

------
tptacek
Idle speculation, all but disproved the day before this superficial piece was
even written. Flagged.

~~~
wlievens
That's interesting and relevant, but should in no way mean this post needs to
be flagged. I wasn't aware of any of this (post nor rebuttal) for instance.

~~~
tptacek
Being wrong isn't flag-worthy. Being a nearly content-free addition to a topic
already discussed on HN, and inviting yet another pointless argument about
Wikileaks: that's flag-worthy.

------
wglb
Enough wikileaks already.

